# echo cs 302 chainsaw leaking gas



## newjob (Aug 28, 2013)

hi im working on an echo cs302 chainsaw. will start but wont run long gas is running through it. cleaned the carb diaphragm and gaskets look good. put it back together and still not working . will star but wont run gas is running out of it when I crank it. what should the compression be on these saws? any advice would be greatly apprechiated .


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like the needle in the carb is stuck. If the metering diaphragm is not soft and flexible, I would replace it. Take carb apart and make sure there is nothing obstructing the needle and seat. I believe the needle tip is rubber. Make sure there is no groove or distortion of the rubber tip.


----------

